# Do I have Graves' Disease? Please Help me get to the bottom of this!



## Jessicapoff (Jun 22, 2014)

Two weeks after I had my son (this past June) OB found two larger goiters in my throat. From there he sent me in for an u/s then from there a ENT. The ENT told me there is in fact two goiters and they are large enough to do a biopsy on. While waiting for the results from the biopsy my OB did some blood work which determined my TSH level was .39 (range .45 to 4.5) which would be borderline low and my t3 and t4 were fine. My OB wanted to send me to an endocrine. My biopsy came back fine but the ENT did not see any use in me seeing a endocrine since I just had a baby and was nursing him. But he said my OB should do a recheck on my thyroid levels in 6 months. Well this past April I had my levels rechecked, this is right before I found out I was pregnant again. All my levels came back fine. However does not explain a lot of the symptoms I was having and still am that match Graves' Disease. I had to get more blood work done for my normal physical through my regular doctor for insurance on June 5th. They called me back and told me that my TSH level was very low. They wanted my OB to be aware of this so they sent him the results. My TSH level was .0121 and this is the only thing they tested for. They did not test my t3 or t4. As of then and now I have yet to see my OB about this. This time he acts like I can wait to be seen. I have been worried sick since I am pregnant (17 weeks currently) and will not be seen for another week. At first he was all for sending me to an endocrine but this time he doesn't seem like I need to go to one urgently. But everyone I have spoke with and what I have read said it is a must that I be seen immediately. My OB said that they will just monitor my levels and test them the next appointment I have on the 1st of July. But what does this mean if my TSH level is that low? Does that mean I could have Graves' disease.

Also I said I am having a lot of symptoms. I knew something had to be wrong with me before I researched graves' disease. The biggest is irritability and nervousness. I lose my temper very easily almost like a bipolar condition. And I get very nervous and start shaking esp in my hands. I have a fast heartbeat at times where it feels like it is coming out of my chest esp when I am nervous or moody. Also feels like my heart skips beats or like a shock to my heart. Which that takes my breath away and I have a hard time breathing. Brittle dry hair that is falling out so badly. Thank God I have thick hair. But it is horrible the way I am losing my hair. When I bathe its like taking a bath in spiders. My hair fills the tub. I am tired all the time. My legs feel like rubber and once in a while they give out on me completely. I have even collapse several times holding my child. Also I instantly lost all my baby weight without trying. Believe you me I did not have time for exercise and sometimes making junk food was quicker then cooking a home cooked meal. I am still small as of right now. This pregnancy here I have not gained anything.

So you guys tell me what you think? Could I have graves' disease? Why is my OB not taking this seriously now? Maybe I am missing something here and its not that important while pregnant.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.thyroid.org/thyroid-guidelines/hyperthyroidism/resultss/

Advanced hyper.
http://www.ucsfhealth.org/conditions/hyperthyroidism/signs_and_symptoms.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

myxedema coma
http://www.drugs.com/cg/myxedema-coma.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Grave's psychotic
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1324966/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

bipolar/thyroid disease
http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://gravesdiseasetimbennie.com/ghdsection3of4part2.pdf
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1324966/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

And now for some very important tests...................

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies

And make sure you get the FREES; not the TOTALS............
Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

It surely sounds like you may have Graves' or at the very least advanced hyperthyroid.

You are having myopathy.

I am enclosing a "lot" of info for you and must advise you that a regular doctor probably cannot effectively offer good medical intervention. My opinion is based on lack of tests. All of this will be enclosed for you to take your time perusing.

Bless your heart! And you do need intervention as this is a serious situation. Just take your time and read through this when you can.

How far along is your pregnancy?


----------

